
Show HN: A (rbenv|pyenv|rvm)-like tool for Java - caarlos0
https://github.com/caarlos0/jvm
======
senorsmile
It looks very useful. Name is really confusing. If the interaction is similar
enough, maybe something like jvenv?

------
adamnemecek
Are you sure about the name?

~~~
caarlos0
Not really...

Do you have any suggestions?

~~~
adamnemecek
i don't but jvm is pretty confusing no?

~~~
caarlos0
yeah, I started it years ago, when I was using it in my PC only... then I
decided to made it open source, and put the first name that I think of...

obviously, a very bad name... but I'm not good with name either way :(

